# PLEASE help me remove solutioncenter. msi.



## atomsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

hello how can i remove this monester? i have vista home premium,a toshba laptop,l305d-s59222 and a hp all in one printer officejet j4540..i deleated the hp solution center and went hp for a more up to date link.did the download{33+ minutes then RE. reg. then did the restart.
all this done and still the monster is back.please help


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Please refer to this HP Support Forum thread: http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Other-...stalled-but-keeps-trying-to-install/m-p/56278

The last post contains the following info:
Re: HP Solution Center is installed but keeps trying to install again.[ Edited ] 
12-23-2009 02:07 PM - last edited on 12-23-2009 04:18 PM 

Have just been in contact with HP via Active chat about this problem with my 4850 Scanner. Having explained the problem with my software 5.3 running on Win XP Pro on a Dell Inspiron 8200.

I was referred to the following 2 links to uninstall:

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&objectID=c01691695&jumpi... 

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&objectID=c01716438&jumpi...

Then given link to download/save to disk a 216 MB updated software file. Will report back when installed and tested .....

Have installed software update for 4800 series - all works fine - so far no request to re-install. This is the link:
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software8/COL17370/sj-50009-1/setup_full_4800.exe 

I can recomend HP Active Chat support - I signed up here:
http://h50203.www5.hp.com/hpisweb/customer/product.aspx?option=activechat&callfrom=ispehomepage&from...

Good Luck


----------

